# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  College Football Player

## bluto658

I am a 6'0" 250lbs College Football player. I am 6 weeks out of training camp of my senior season and I want to be in great shape. I have been researching Anavar and think it might be a good idea to take to cut some weight while increase strength. What do you guys think? Should I stack it with anything? What should my PCT be if I take this stuff? I am new to this subject but I am very interested to learn more.

Rob

----------


## bigboy003

hope ya got the cash for it bro.... being a fellow college athlete id recomend some test prop to run with it....it gets in and out...

----------


## goober48

bro i am / was in the same boat as you i wanted to get on something quick in before camp started. i took just a pro hormone like an OTC and it workd for me i got 2 more weeks till camp and i noticed mad gains and i didnt have to pay an assload of money for it

----------


## powerlifter18

get teset suspention make sure its water based and ur fine just no oil

----------


## eacman65

Been there definetely. I remember when I was playing college ball I would do anything to get bigger and better. I would say throw some test in but just be careful when it comes testing time the NCAA is gay about testing u never know when they are gonna test.

----------


## soccer#3

i wouldve ran a cycle just before preseason. maybe some prop winny or tbol. u might wanna look into winny. good luck

----------


## 39+1

> I am a 6'0" 250lbs College Football player. I am 6 weeks out of training camp of my senior season and I want to be in great shape. I have been researching Anavar and think it might be a good idea to take to cut some weight while increase strength. What do you guys think? Should I stack it with anything? What should my PCT be if I take this stuff? I am new to this subject but I am very interested to learn more.
> 
> Rob


I wouldnt take anavar its not for football, and if you not in a big bowl you not gonna get tested until next year if they havent hit you yet the season has arrived. Take injectable winny v with some halotestine and or AD50. I never like the halotestine but god it felt good to shred people on the line. about an hour before the game take 1.5 ml of testsuspension. and get some hcg for mid cycle dont mix it all at ounce youll need some for the end too.

----------


## BigDeuce84

I am a college football player and we don't get tested till Nov. 17th ish or so...My question is for all those test gurus, I just started my first beginner cycle (test prop ONLY nothing else) cuz i want the extra edge for the season. I"m 6-1 295 and about 17-18% body fat...I started about sept. 4th...how long will it take to get out of my system? I know it says 2-3 weeks but how accurate is that? I'm looking to run it for 6 weeks, which would put me up to october 12th or so..then myo for 3 weeks and have 2 weeks till the 17th.. however i would love to run it 8 weeks but they also test for LH drugs which i'm using for a pct (myogenx) do you think i can go those extra two weeks and still be ok? thanks guys

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

dont risk it bro

----------


## Baron

> Been there definetely. I remember when I was playing college ball I would do anything to get bigger and better. I would say throw some test in but just be careful when it comes testing time the NCAA is gay about testing u never know when they are gonna test.


yeah, right now that were im at. "Do anything to get bigger and better". Some people just dont understand it too, i cant stand these constant "you have no morals, your a cheater" flames. The mentality is basically: if heroin is gonna make u better at football, you take heroin.

ok maybe i exagerated.

----------


## haskell954

Haha nice way to put that. I wouldn't risk it to ruin a career though. Good luck man.

----------


## Dedication32

How's it goin everyone, I'm a collegiate athlete who jus got out of prep school. I'm lookin to increase my numbers and strengeth. My previous numbers use to be bench 315, squat 460 and deadlift 525. I'm 6'4 240. I've done previous cycles but for my next cycle i was lookin in to doin test E and deca with Dbol . I don't have to worry about testing just because im in off season. If anyone can help me out, it would be greatly appreciated

----------


## baf9204

any prop or susp would be good, still a tricky situation bc now they can test in summer. winny is a bad idea for football due to the drying out effect on the joints and tendons, usually stacked with an oil is fine. my buddy was tested with deca and sust 250 in his system you have to remember deca lasts for up to 18 months also

----------


## dr_gonosz

Interesting thread. I am in the business of sport and until the last three years I had not looked into the effects of steroids on sport performance. I am not an 'ivory tower type' and have been an elite athlete (weight class athlete) but I had no problems with keeping weight so I never really looked into AS or other related gear. 

What I would say about AS and sport is that I would strongly suggest that you stay away from it during the season depending on your position. I have no doubt that gear will get you bigger, stronger, faster and possibly nastier. Past research also suggests that it may not be as harmful as the watch dogs bark about. My points revolve around a few points that many people involved with AS do not consider.

First off, getting bigger, stronger and faster will have a dramatic effect on your technique and thus coordination. Very few athletes are able to assimilate the dramatic effects of AS on their technical model. I was a national team track coach, focusing on sprints. There is a good rule to follow (which makes my point). When an athlete makes a dramatic breakthrough  pass a speed barrier that they had for more than 3-4 weeks, the coach is advised to lighten up on training and focus on quality rather than continue speed/power training. Failure to heed these warnings usually results in tendon - muscle damage. The basic reason is that the neurological hardware (coordination) needs time to acclimatize to the increase in speed. 

In a sport like football where there is only one gear during training and definitely during games, there is a good possibility of getting injured. Not to mention the fact that it takes time to get used to being there sooner, being able to power through situations that you had not overcome in the past, etc. 

Another thing to consider when using AS is that the amounts suggested for body builders is not what is suggested for athletes from those sport scientists who have either conducted experiments using AS or have collected information on athletes using AS. I am still looking into who knows there stuff but authors like J. E. Wright and a few others that I have come across in Germany have suggested amounts in the realm of half to three fourths the amount that body builders take. Again, I have posted on this topic and got little back (from the various forums) so I am searching as best as I can. 

Good luck and if anyone knows of any sources out there who can give informed advise regarding athletes and AS, please let me know.

----------


## Noles12

I dont think your information will be of any help for his senior season seeing as it was over two years ago. Pay attention before you bump things

----------

